# Terrace Homes: Are Upper Units more attractive to tenants than Lower Units?



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

Do you guys think Upper units in a terrace home are more attractive to tenants than lower units? Upper units can also command more rent than lower units?

Some of the pros for upper units that I could see are (from a tenant's point of view)

- Less noise/traffic
- More security (easier to break in ground-floor units)
- Better view (debatable)

Some of the pros for lower units that I could see are (from a tenant's point of view)

- Easier access
- Could be cheaper to rent than upper units

Just wondering if any of you has a terrace home as a rental property and can offer some feedback.

Thanks.


----------



## smrtalec (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm a basement dwelling renter. Commenting based on visits to my friend's lower lvl terrace home.

Upper unit:
- Don't need to sleep in a basement (more light in the bedroom, less bugs)
- Balcony

Lower unit:
- Bedroom is cooler in the summer
- Yard and patio access (BBQ)

I'm tired of renting my low ceiling basement right now and would consider an upper unit terrace home an upgrade over lower unit. However, I would definitely miss having a cooler room.


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Older people and disabled folks might prefer ground floor, but I would strongly prefer the upper floor just for less noise.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't think it really matters much unless there is a huge vacancy rate and both units are available at the same time.

I own places on all different floors and have never had issues renting any of them. In one building, I own a basement and middle unit which aren't fancy, but nice. I know the guy who owns the top unit, and his is very fancy...all three units rent for exactly the same price which really has him confused...since his is higher and nicer. I suppose he could ask for more, but rents are determined by market, as long as you aren't a slum, you can generally get market rates. There aren't many people wanting to pay premium rates.


----------



## PuckiTwo (Oct 26, 2011)

canabiz said:


> Do you guys think Upper units in a terrace home are more attractive to tenants than lower units? Upper units can also command more rent than lower units?.


Glad you brought up this question. we are debating the same but for a holiday appartement in Europe which can be rented when not used by ourselves. Europe has lots of terraced buildings largely in vacation areas where view is important. So higher floors are more expensive. Lower floors are often over the garages or near the garbage disposals, street level, etc. - I wouldn't want to be there. 
For city living: I saw one older terrace building in London/UK quite close to downtown, ground floor was a busy shopping mall (not the nicest one). The appartements above must get all the noise from the shoppers, drunks at night, etc. Even in a city its nicer to be on an upper floor because you can overlook the city and beyond. And for older people: most higher terraced buildings have elevators.
However, it depends on the location, if your ground floor is in a nice, green environment - by all means. If it isn't think of what kind of tenants you may attract on a busy street level.


----------



## rd_aaron (Jun 24, 2011)

They both have their pros and cons. Lower is definitely better if there's no elevator. However, in my building, I'm glad we're on the second floor as the first floor condos have walk-up patios, so I'd feel a little less safe and I would be less likely to leave stuff out (patio furniture, bbq, etc.). I kind of wish we were on the 3rd floor as there's a tree that partially ruins my view of downtown and one unit up would have a great view.

In a low-rise, I don't think there's much, if any, price difference between floors. When we rented a high-rise downtown, we chose a 19th floor unit over a 10th floor unit for an additional $20/month, so not even much of a difference (and the 19th floor unit had some nicer upgrades). I do know that high-rise condos typically increase in price (between $1500-$3000) per floor as you go up, so there's some value to view.


----------

